# DO I HAVE FIBRO OR JUST IBS?_?-?_



## Guest (Feb 10, 1999)

I get muscle spasms,ringing in my ears,sweating hands,dizzy feeling sick pains in my rib area and load heart ponding ,pains in the gut ,don,t feel like eating, after eating feel sick ,dizzy lots of air that come up and all the other one;s i have wrote before.have problems sleeping.anyway i don,t want to add to my problems with fibro,I been for some checks IE swollowing a drain pipe (G scope) to see if the carpet was dirty!,and had blood tests which where all okay.and they just said that it was ibs.Anyway i can,t think if there is anything that i have missed out????? maybe i have memory lapps as well hope yous can help a bit , keith....??


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 1999)

Hey, Keith It sounds like you have a lot going on. Sounds like more than ibs - but I'M NOT A DOC!! OK? You need to find a doc who is knowledgable about ibs, cfs and fibro. I can't give you an answer here on the net. You really need to explore this with a doctor who knows about these syndromes. Get on the telly and ring up a few and ASK questions about whether they are familiar with fibro/cfs/ibs. Make sure they don't dismiss them as "all in your head" which is a deadly doctor syndrome. When you find one - GO SEE HIM/HER immediately and explore this. Some of the things you mention could be other things. Sleep disturbances are often associated with fibro as well as the pain you mention. Please see a doctor, OK?


----------



## Guest (Feb 13, 1999)

Keith,It sounds like you have been going through what I have been for the past 1 1/2. I went to many doctors, had many tests and spent a lot money because sometimes I needed to go our of my HMO network to see specialist. No one found anything. I had all the symptoms of Chronic Fatigue, my stomach was really messed up, I could not sleep and I had allegeries all year long. I went to see a naturaphic doctor, he detoxed me which takes 8-10 weeks. All of my symptoms went away, I had to take quite a lot of vitiams - but it was worth it. Before I went to him I had only enough energy to go to work everyday, my mind I felt like I was loosing it. Get your thyroid tested, I have a underactive thyroid, and that can be part of your problem. Now the only symptom I have is my body is bloated, I am still trying to find out what that is - I think it is related to my digestion. I am now back to working out in a gym for 1 hour a day, I am getting better everyday. I guess what I am saying, go see a naturaphic doctor, he helped me greatly when no one else knew what the problem was. Don't give up it is not all in your head, I know what you are going through. Best of luck.


----------

